# Form 1022 to add newborn baby



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am in the process of 309 Partner Visa. I haven't been granted with visa yet, however, I had a child recently and now I need to add my son to my application. 

According to DIBP official website I have to fill and attach form 1022. I started to fill this form 1022 and came across a couple of questions. I would be immensely grateful of you could clarify it. 

1) Section "Your details" #12 - Client Number or File Number (if known). I checked my ImmiAccount and found only Reference Number. Is it what is asked me to provide? 
2) Section "Details of changes" #14 List details of the information provided on your application which is no longer current and provide new information. As I understand I need to fill only "New correct details field". What kind of information I have to provided about my newborn baby? For now I have only his full name, birth certificate number and residential address. In 10 days I will have his child passport details as well. Is there anything else that must be added?

Thank you.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

This is what I did,

Provided file number starting with BCC

Information no longer current : 

Part Q : ASSOCIATED PEOPLE
FORM 80
Q 44. DO YOU HAVE CHILDREN?
A : NO

New correct detail : 

A : Yes ; Relationship to you : Son, Family name : XXX, Given names : XXX XXX, Sex : M,
Date of birth :XX-XXX-2016, Place of Birth: XXXX, 
Citizenship(s) and year granted : XXXX (2016), Country of current residence : XXXXX, Migrating with you? :Yes

In order for you to add your child, you need to provide your CO with the form 1022, birth certificate and passport. So, I suggest you wait till you get his passport. I hope it wont take too long and will come before you get your grant . Or, you can always inform your CO via email that you have a newborn and waiting for his passport in order to add him in the application. Because, in case the decision is made before you add him, you will have to apply for his visa separately. Which is a lengthy and costly process. 

Hope it helps. 



Alyonka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the process of 309 Partner Visa. I haven't been granted with visa yet, however, I had a child recently and now I need to add my son to my application.
> 
> ...


----------

